# Wireless Event Recorder



## laurap (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what CPT code should be billed for a "Wireless Event Recorder"? Are they the same as an "Event Recorder"? Are there any special guidelines that need to be followed? Is there a site I can get this information from?

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi,
As per documentation requirement of CPT codes-
May go for CPT 93268-93272 if pre symptom cardiac event monitoring;
May go for CPT 93012, 93014 if post symptom cardiac event monitoring;
CPTs - 93291, 93298, 93299 -loop recorder(wireless) system including analysis of recorded heart rhythm data; 

LM


----------



## laurap (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for the help, LM.

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates


----------

